# Downloading Sibelius Sounds to external drive from avid link?



## ThomasJ.Curran (Mar 21, 2022)

Does anyone know if its possible to download sib sounds from avid link directly to an external drive. I've been trying to see if I can can change the download path on avid link but I'm not having much luck. Anyone know if its possible? I can't really download the 36Gb directly to my internal HD as I don't have enough space. 

Any help appreciated.

Cheers,
T


----------

